

Reports: Computers seized at bin Laden compound - TheloniusPhunk
http://www.itworld.com/hardware/161511/reports-computers-seized-bin-laden-compound

======
MatthewPhillips
Now we'll finally know which browser Osama used (I'm betting it's Comodo
Dragon).

